# Recipes Section - Back?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The Recipes section should now be back for everyone.

Any problems?


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

All there. :thumb:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

As long as that ****ing F.I.S.T. guy doesn't come back again then it's all good, amirite [mention]Verno[/mention] 

EDIT: How do I even tag someone these days???


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

@I'mNotAPervert! tagging seems a bit hit and miss to me. When it works, as you start typing the username after the @ you get a list of usernames appearing and you then click on the right one, at which point the text becomes blue. Sometimes though the list of usernames doesn't appear, for me at least. It may just be slow?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Test test @Ultrasonic



> @I'mNotAPervert! tagging seems a bit hit and miss to me. When it works, as you start typing the username after the @ you get a list of usernames appearing and you then click on the right one, at which point the text becomes blue. Sometimes though the list of usernames doesn't appear, for me at least. It may just be slow?


EDIT: Nah your name didn't come up for me first time either mate, tried just typing it out manually but seems to have done nothing either. Test test @Ultrasonic aha there we go, yeah maybe slow.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Test test @Ultrasonic


Don't think that worked @I'mNotAPervert! I'm replying with Tapatalk this time, as I think that probably doesn't work?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Don't think that worked @I'mNotAPervert! I'm replying with Tapatalk this time, as I think that probably doesn't work?


Yeah see edited post mate got it to work in the end, as you said seems a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Yeah see edited post mate got it to work in the end, as you said seems a bit hit and miss.


Yeah, just spotted that, looks like you can't tag via Tapatalk though, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Yeah, just spotted that, looks like you can't tag via Tapatalk though, unless I'm missing something?


Think it just chooses whether or not it wants to work either way mate :lol: Any way we can just manually code it like we used to @Lorian (oh hey it worked again :thumb: )?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Think it just chooses whether or not it wants to work either way mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure we can do it manually, in that if it doesn't end up blue I don't think the other user will actually get a notification. Looking in Tapatalk right now and there is a complicated string of text around the @Lorian in the quote above, that I couldn't have done manually as it includes a user ID number by the looks of it.

Not that I'm really bothered if I can't tag in Tapatalk.


----------

